# Spring cleaning.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This car's a daily, so it gets a bit funky.
Someday it'll be a garage queen (king)
Yanked out the wasted, but still very comfortable front seats.
I had a lead on a better set, but someone beat me to them. I'll be getting better ones on the fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif --or at least get these re-upholstered.
















The rears are very nice still.
















Dang this car was nasty. I had to clean this thing up before the upg police take away the car. (like the loose ECU??, waiting to get to a heater core replacement someday)








It'll be getting a new carpet next winter, but this looks much better for the meanwhile.











_Modified by Sepp at 11:04 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Sepp)*

Looks alot better, I HATE how nasty my 4kq gets during the winter. Right now, if I park the car on an incline, the rear drivers side will have about an inch of water in it







Also, I thought that I was the only one with the original radio.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Quattro Krant)*

Rubber floor mats are crucial for the winter. This will keep the melted snow from your shoes from soaking into the carpets of the car. Soaked carpets will leave a nasty smell in the car, as I have experienced lately in my car, because of water leakage near the windshield.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (PerL)*

Glovebox is finally back in.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Sepp)*

I can't get over how much better the 85 style dash looks than the early ones in the Ur-Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, and they don't crack!








Although I'm taking very good care of mine regardless.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Sepp)*

[/img]
It'll be getting a new carpet next winter, but this looks much better for the meanwhile.








_Modified by Sepp at 11:04 PM 3-24-2007_[/QUOTE]
Where ya going to get the new carpet ????


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_[/img]

Where ya going to get the new carpet ????

This place. scroll down to pick Audi, and quattro etc.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.roadworksauto.com/c...s.htm


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Spring cleaning. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
This place. scroll down to pick Audi, and quattro etc.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.roadworksauto.com/c...s.htm

Very cool, anyone seen the quality ???


----------

